# An order I forgot about.



## wazuck (31 May 2012)

I ordered some anubia nana petite from another country. It arrived today. Having forgotten about it and not needing it in my scape, I've attached it to a stick and put it in a wine glass with tmc soil. Added water to the soil level and covered with clingfilm. It's under an led light running for 6hrs. Will this work well? Thanks


----------



## spyder (31 May 2012)

I think they need high humidity, but doable. Give it a shot..


----------



## wazuck (1 Jun 2012)

I might aswell see how it goes. My light timer didn't turn off yesterday so I've reprogrammed it so hopefully it will be working properly now. I won't be home during the photoperiod for the next two days tho so fingers crossed. The bulb should still be alittle warn when I get home. Or my house will be on fire. Either ones a good indicator


----------



## spyder (1 Jun 2012)

wazuck said:
			
		

> I might aswell see how it goes. My light timer didn't turn off yesterday so I've reprogrammed it so hopefully it will be working properly now. I won't be home during the photoperiod for the next two days tho so fingers crossed. The bulb should still be alittle warn when I get home. Or my house will be on fire. Either ones a good indicator



Thanks for reminding me why I use cheap mechanical timer units


----------



## wazuck (1 Jun 2012)

that's what I used to use. First time going digital and didn't turn off the first time it was suppose to. Hopefully the problem has been solved. Otherwise I'm stuffed when my plants come on Sunday. Although a friend may loan me one if needs be. fingers crossed!!


----------

